# Reference Letter / Employment Letter format



## vsangwan (Dec 4, 2008)

I am just about to apply for the ACS application. I am working as a Sr Software engineer in Java/J2EE. Just wanted to know about the format of Employment letter and the Employee Reference letter.

Employment Letter:
I will get a letter on company letter-head stating that <Employee> is a full-time employee with us starting <Date of Joining>. His current designation is <Designation> and is involved in Application development in Java/J2EE technology.
<One liner about the company>

HR signature

Employee reference:
On a simple paper. The referencee will write. I hereby declare that <Employee> is working with us since <date of joining>. He is involved in <activities>. In case you have any queries, please feel free to contact me.
Phone:
Email:
Also, will be attached a copy of his/her company visiting card and ID


Is anything else required? Specially in case of employee reference. Should it be on a plain letter only?

Any other tips on ACS application?

Thanks
Viresh Sangwan


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Viresh, 

Welcome to the forum. 

You can find examples here:
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/13832-cv-reference-format-acs.html

For companies I would always get them to use official paper with the letter heading. 

Please search the forum for other info on ACS since there is loads of info on it here.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

One thing Viresh, lots of letters like personal reference letter (given by co employee) are not possible on company letterheads, u can give these on plain paper and attach respective business cards. Also provide email id or mobile/direct number of the one giving the reference, this works if they plan to call those giving the reference.
Company letterheads are for company use only, many people do not have an access to the company letterheads, since it is against company policy to use the same for personal use.

Just give anything and everything that you lay your hands on to support ur CV. these can even be the certificates of appreciation, appraisal letters, promotion related papers, i repeat, anything and everything. remember, if it is not relevant, they will discard those but you never know when a piece of paper that you find irrelevant works for you.


----------



## ksss (Oct 28, 2011)

What is the best way to get a letter if you do not want to tell your company and hr of the idea to leave the country?


----------



## BeenThereExpat (Feb 24, 2013)

ksss,

You could tell employee that you need this letter for social visit.

Cheers!


----------



## ramkpoddar82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Could you please suggest some more purposes, inface I m having same situation, wherein my employer is asking the actual reason for requesting employment letter. Also, what additional document can be provided, if I do not get proper letter with mentioning roles & responsibilities?

I heard, a normal employment letter can be supported by a notarized document stating my roles & responsibilities, but not sure, if this is acceptable by the authority.

Kindly suggest.

Regards,
Ram


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ramkpoddar82 said:


> Could you please suggest some more purposes, inface I m having same situation, wherein my employer is asking the actual reason for requesting employment letter. Also, what additional document can be provided, if I do not get proper letter with mentioning roles & responsibilities?
> 
> I heard, a normal employment letter can be supported by a notarized document stating my roles & responsibilities, but not sure, if this is acceptable by the authority.
> 
> ...


Hi Ram,

Tell them that you are planning to pursue some online courses from say, an american university or aus college in connection with the technologies you are working. Also, tell them that in irder to register myself, it is mandatory to submit lette of responsibilities for getting enrolled into. In addition, tell them that this course will develop my knowlegde benefitting company more.

Else, say them that you are planning for highe studies in abroad, for ex. NZ or US or UK. For applying to course, they need letter of recommendation and lette of reoles and responsibilities. 

I guess this would work well..

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## roposh (Apr 30, 2013)

Dear All,

I'd request all seniors to help me with the following query of mine. Since with 65 points I am most likely to get invitation in the next round, so early response on this query shall be highly appreciated.

*Is it mandatory/absolute necessary that the employment reference letter that I front load after applying the visa should be the same one that I submitted to ACS for skill assessment*? 

I am asking this because my employment reference letter reflects only my functional title ( i.e. ‘developer programmer’ which was actually written by my supervisor based on my job responsibilities and that is not reflected on any salary slip, correspondence from HR etc).

According to ACS my position is 'Developer Programmer' whereas in actual documentation i.e. Letters from HR, salary slips etc I am referred as 'Officer Grade 1'. This is because, in banks, all correspondence is usually done by using the designation and not the functional title or the job responsibilities.

Initially I wrote ‘Position’ in my EOI as 'Officer Grade 1' but now I am having second thoughts because ACS letter says my position is 'Developer Programmer'.
Because of this problem I was thinking of getting a new reference letter from my employer clearly stating my DESIGNATION as well as FUCNTIONAL TITLE so that atleast designation could be matched from my salary slips, HR letters etc. But I was just wondering if my CO has access to my old reference letter (submitted to ACS) then he might consider my this act of using two different reference letters for ACS and visa application, as a fraud or something and reject my case.

Please tell me what should I do? 

1) Should I get new reference letter clearly stating my DESIGNATION i.e. ‘Officer Grade 1’ along with the functional title ‘Developer Programmer’ or not? 

2) If change of reference letter is not advisable then what should I write as my POSITION in my EOI? Should it be ‘Officer Grade 1’ or Developer Programmer?

*Please HELP!*

regards,
Roposh


----------



## rAussie (Jul 21, 2013)

ksss said:


> What is the best way to get a letter if you do not want to tell your company and hr of the idea to leave the country?


You may say that you would like to apply for some certification, relevant to your job.
I tried the same and was successful in getting it, however the letter stated "For XXX Certification Purpose" on it.


----------



## ramkpoddar82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Thanks rAussie for your prompt response. The idea is good, but as u mentioned, they will state the reason on the letter, then it should not be a concern for ACS authority...I do not think so..will it?

Regards,
Ram


----------



## rv5 (Aug 21, 2013)

Please let me know if the reference letter signed by colleague/supervisor on plain A4 size sheet.
Moreover, should it be printed or hand-written? Also, I heard that the letter should be on the stamp paper and is signed by statutory authorized person.

Please resolve my doubts...


----------



## ramkpoddar82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Hi rv5,

As per my understanding, the reference letter should be on letterhead, if you are getting from supervisor and should be printed as well. If it is on stamp paper, then should be notarized. 

Other members please give your inputs.

Regards,
Ram


----------



## rv5 (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you for your reply.
Also, I would like to know that is it possible we can use any work colleague instead of supervisor? As, it is mentioned in the guideline that you can use work colleague. 

Also, do we need to find colleague/supervisor for the respective comapany only?

Thanks




ramkpoddar82 said:


> Hi rv5,
> 
> As per my understanding, the reference letter should be on letterhead, if you are getting from supervisor and should be printed as well. If it is on stamp paper, then should be notarized.
> 
> ...


----------



## ramkpoddar82 (Aug 3, 2013)

Dear rv5,

You should always look for colleague/supervisor from the respective company only. Moreover, if it's mentioned that work colleague is considerable, then you should go ahead. 

Please seek other members opinion as well.

All the best!!

Regards,
Ram


----------



## sudheerreddy (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi Friends,

I got reference letter from my current company with some reason ( for some online course) as I had asked them for the same reason.

Could you please suggest whether ACS will consider this or not?


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hello Friends

I'm new to this forum so will need your utmost help in clearing my doubts.

I'm about to apply for ACS application.

I'm a business analyst with 7 years of experience. My previous employers are not ready to give employment reference letter by saying that this is not in the company policy to describe what activities I performed during my tenure.

Instead they have given Experience/ Relieving letters which mentions my Designation and tenure. But again for one of the companies my designation does not describe my exact job profile.

Is that sufficient from ACS skill assessment stand point?

What are the options in this case?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## expat-malik (Mar 8, 2013)

As far as reason is concerned when getting letter from company, I also did not want to disclose my intention of applying for immigration.

I simply told them that I have family in Australia and I want to go on vacation with my family. For that, I need company letter and they have a very strict format.. I even gave HR a copy of the letter requirements page from GSM Manual (removing the header & footer!).

So, they HR guy added the following on the letter:

"This letter is issued to facilitate Mr. XX's pursuit of Australian visa in his personal capacity and has no bearing or responsibility on the company."

Have used this for Engrs Australia (note that I am still yet to receive positive assessment) and plan to use the same for EOI as well.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

*Employment Ref. Letter*



pharma_prem said:


> In my case i write reference letter myself n get it printed on letter head.
> I got it thrice. One for skill assessment. One for nsw ss n one for pta of exp


Hello Friends

I'm new to this forum so will need your utmost help in clearing my doubts.

I'm about to apply for ACS application.

I'm a business analyst with 7 years of experience. My previous employers are not ready to give employment reference letter by saying that this is not in the company policy to describe what activities I performed during my tenure.

Instead they have given Experience/ Relieving letters which mentions my Designation and tenure. But again for one of the companies my designation does not describe my exact job profile.

Is that sufficient from ACS skill assessment stand point?

What are the options in this case?

Thanks
Rahul


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Rahul2802 said:


> Hello Friends
> 
> I'm new to this forum so will need your utmost help in clearing my doubts.
> 
> ...


Rahul,

Unfortunately, this document is not sufficient to claim your work experience from the one you didn't hold letter of job description. See, there are 3/4 sources you can get letter from.

1. From HR manager/Hr dept of the company on their letter head
2. From your immediate manager on company's letter head/stamp paper
3. Your colleague on company's letterhead/stamp paper

To get points for your work experience, you have to get letter of job responsibilities clearly mentioning the roles you undertook in the company.

If you are unable to provide them any of the above, then your work experience can't be counted for points towards immigration.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello Sathiya

I have a similar situation.

First I tried my best to get a letter from my organization. My manager was ready to sign on it but HR has rejected saying that Roles and Respnblts are not given to an employee who is still in the organization.

So I am planning to go for a Statutory declaration with my roles and responsblts listed on it and my manager is ready to sign on it. 

My concern is that, I have worked in 2 companies and i am planning to get SD's for both of them. How strong will be my ACS application will be ?

What other documents should I be uploading to support my application ?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

RMG said:


> Hello Sathiya
> 
> I have a similar situation.
> 
> ...


Hi RMG,

Firstly, don't disclose to HR manager that you need letter of job responsibilities on which your immediate boss is ready to sign on it. As far as indian eployers are concerned your approach is wrong. See, you have to choose the way to best get it on company's letterhead. Some people might be very close to their immediate manager who can issue them the letter of job responsibilities in which case, people should not tell thi to HR. Most of the managers of indian companies have rights to offer their workers the letter of roles and responsibilities. However, some people might be well acquianted with HR manager and on that occasion, they can approach HR manage to issue them the same. If none of the above works, then you can try to get it on stamp paper from either manager or colleague declared the same things. It all depends on the way that works for individuals.

Check out the list of documents they need for skills asessment in their website.
Submitting recommendation letter from your superior is an added advantage.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi RMG,
> 
> Firstly, don't disclose to HR manager that you need letter of job responsibilities on which your immediate boss is ready to sign on it. As far as indian eployers are concerned your approach is wrong. See, you have to choose the way to best get it on company's letterhead. Some people might be very close to their immediate manager who can issue them the letter of job responsibilities in which case, people should not tell thi to HR. Most of the managers of indian companies have rights to offer their workers the letter of roles and responsibilities. However, some people might be well acquianted with HR manager and on that occasion, they can approach HR manage to issue them the same. If none of the above works, then you can try to get it on stamp paper from either manager or colleague declared the same things. It all depends on the way that works for individuals.
> 
> ...



Hi Sathiya

Can you please advice me on below matter:

I have done BCA in 2003. Below are the jobs I want to get assessed by ACS:

1st Job: July 2006 to May 2009 - Business Analyst profile
2nd Job: Oct 2009 to April 2013 - Business Analyst profile
3rd Job: May 2013 - till Date - Business Analyst profile

Can you please tell me as per the current scenario how much experience will be considered by ACS. My agent told me that ACS is deducting 2 to 4 years experience for assessment.

Rahul


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Rahul2802 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> Can you please advice me on below matter:
> 
> ...


Rahul,

Normally, ACS deducts 2 years of experience from your original employment. They feel that that to become a skilled professional one must work in a company for 2 years following his education and eventually, these 2 years cannot be counted towards your work experience. I guess, in your case, first 2 years will be deducted. Perhaps, July, 2006 to June 2008.

Try to furnish all supporting documents and evidences to make the deduction 2 years. For instance, letter of roles and responsibilities, letter of recommendation, job offer letter, contract appointment letter, payslip, form 16, IT document, etc.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rahul,
> 
> Normally, ACS deducts 2 years of experience from your original employment. They feel that that to become a skilled professional one must work in a company for 2 years following his education and eventually, these 2 years cannot be counted towards your work experience. I guess, in your case, first 2 years will be deducted. Perhaps, July, 2006 to June 2008.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Sathiya. Is there any possibility of deducting 4 years experience?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Rahul2802 said:


> Thanks a lot Sathiya. Is there any possibility of deducting 4 years experience?


Rahul,

Unfortunately, i don't have any clue on your query. However, i am sure that if you could provide all supporting evidences, you can minimize the harm caused by new rule of ACS. 

Accumulate letter of roles and responsibilities and other credentials to elucidate your experience.

Regards,
Sathiya


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Rahul,
> 
> Unfortunately, i don't have any clue on your query. However, i am sure that if you could provide all supporting evidences, you can minimize the harm caused by new rule of ACS.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Sathiya. your inputs are really valuable.

rgds
Rahul


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> Hi RMG,
> 
> Firstly, don't disclose to HR manager that you need letter of job responsibilities on which your immediate boss is ready to sign on it. As far as indian eployers are concerned your approach is wrong. See, you have to choose the way to best get it on company's letterhead. Some people might be very close to their immediate manager who can issue them the letter of job responsibilities in which case, people should not tell thi to HR. Most of the managers of indian companies have rights to offer their workers the letter of roles and responsibilities. However, some people might be well acquianted with HR manager and on that occasion, they can approach HR manage to issue them the same. If none of the above works, then you can try to get it on stamp paper from either manager or colleague declared the same things. It all depends on the way that works for individuals.
> 
> ...


Actually my manager has suggested me to approach HR once and find out if they can provide it directly. When I received a negative response, My manager was willing to sign on a Stamp paper document stating my responsibilities.

Since I am already providing a SD from my previous company and now I am doing the same from my current company. I wonder how strong will my ACS application be since I do not have any document from my companies letter head.

Currently the documents I am going to upload are

SD from two companies i worked.
Offer letters, promotion letters

Suggest if any other documents will be helpful


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

RMG said:


> Actually my manager has suggested me to approach HR once and find out if they can provide it directly. When I received a negative response, My manager was willing to sign on a Stamp paper document stating my responsibilities.
> 
> Since I am already providing a SD from my previous company and now I am doing the same from my current company. I wonder how strong will my ACS application be since I do not have any document from my companies letter head.
> 
> ...


RMG,

Upload other documents such as appreciation certificates like best employee of the month, payslip, form-16, IT returns document, appointment letter, offer letter, promotion letter, any other certificates in regards to work experience. 

SD from your immediate managers would be more than sufficient providing that they mention their names, designations, company's names, contact phone number, email id etc. on those letters. To ACS, the way you prove your real roles and responsibilities doesn't matter yet you originally worked on a profile that is comparable to your equivalant aus occupation. So, no need to panic. 

Warm regards,
Sathiya


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> RMG,
> 
> Upload other documents such as appreciation certificates like best employee of the month, payslip, form-16, IT returns document, appointment letter, offer letter, promotion letter, any other certificates in regards to work experience.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sathiya. That's a relief.


----------



## ConfusedLad (Oct 3, 2013)

I want to migrate to Australia under 189/190.

I have started to put together documents for skills assessments. I am stuck in getting the employment reference letter from my employer in the specific form. I have 4 years of work experience as a Systems Engineer with Infosys, India. I then left Infosys and went to UK to pursue MBA. I completed my MBA and returned to India two month back. At the time of leaving Infosys, I got an experience letter but it does not state the duties I performed as a Systems Engineer. I tried contacting Infosys to issue the experience letter as per the format given by ACS, but they in vain. I also tried contacting my immediate line Managers, but they said that they are not authorized to write such a letter.

Is there any alternate to this letter? 

Please advise.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

ConfusedLad said:


> I want to migrate to Australia under 189/190.
> 
> I have started to put together documents for skills assessments. I am stuck in getting the employment reference letter from my employer in the specific form. I have 4 years of work experience as a Systems Engineer with Infosys, India. I then left Infosys and went to UK to pursue MBA. I completed my MBA and returned to India two month back. At the time of leaving Infosys, I got an experience letter but it does not state the duties I performed as a Systems Engineer. I tried contacting Infosys to issue the experience letter as per the format given by ACS, but they in vain. I also tried contacting my immediate line Managers, but they said that they are not authorized to write such a letter.
> 
> ...


Dear friend,

If you are unable to get letter of recommendation and letter of job responsibilities from both your immediate manager and hr manager of the company, still check out whether any of your colleagues in infosys could offer it company's letter head.

If they can't, yet get the statutory declaration on stamp paper mentioning your roles and responsibilities, period of employment in infosys, job designation held, full time/part time etc. with his/her contact details such as mobile number, official email id, clearly so that your employment background can be verified.

The above solution is more than enough for your case, i am sure of.

All the best,
Sathiya


----------



## ConfusedLad (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks a lot Sathiya.

I will get a colleague to sign on the stamp paper and put his contact details to verify my employment background.

Thanks again.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

*MCA Degree*

Dear Seniors

Your help is required on below:

I have done MCA in 2006 after completing B.com in 2003. I want to apply for ACS under ICT Business analyst Category with 7 years of experience as Business Analyst.

What are my chances of getting + assessment. Is ACS going to deduct my experience?

Please help me on this.

Regards
Rahul


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

Is it mandatory to provide a recommendation letter from manager or experience letter is enough.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Is it mandatory to provide a recommendation letter from manager or experience letter is enough.


hi there, letter o job description from either hr manager or immediate manager is mandatory where they mention your roles and responsibilities. Without this document, your experience may not be considered for that period. Recommendation letter is a different story where your boss mentions about your professional and personal skills and recommend you for any future endeavors.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Rahul2802 said:


> Dear Seniors
> 
> Your help is required on below:
> 
> ...


as MCA is a major in IT, i strongly trust that the deduction will be 2 years only leaving you have 10 points for 5 years of your work experience. if your documentation is strong, then you will get positive outcome.


----------



## Umer.sajjad (Jan 11, 2014)

*Immigration*

Thanks for the candid response. Couple of more questions please

1. Can I apply in 189 and when 190 opens up for my occupation in that state I can change my subclass?

2. My initial experience is technical side but later on I pursued sales but in the same domain, the category I am applying is 263111 which is Computer Network and software. What do you suggest should I claim only my technical experience and not sales as it would not comply with the category.




sathiyaseelan said:


> hi there, letter o job description from either hr manager or immediate manager is mandatory where they mention your roles and responsibilities. Without this document, your experience may not be considered for that period. Recommendation letter is a different story where your boss mentions about your professional and personal skills and recommend you for any future endeavors.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Thanks for the candid response. Couple of more questions please
> 
> 1. Can I apply in 189 and when 190 opens up for my occupation in that state I can change my subclass?
> 
> 2. My initial experience is technical side but later on I pursued sales but in the same domain, the category I am applying is 263111 which is Computer Network and software. What do you suggest should I claim only my technical experience and not sales as it would not comply with the category.


Hi Sathiya

I have a query regarding roles and responsibilities.

Do you think a statutory declaration from someone at the same level /same designation is good enough to submit to DIBP ??

Regards

Santhosh


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

battulas78 said:


> Hi Sathiya
> 
> I have a query regarding roles and responsibilities.
> 
> ...


the ideal situation for statutory declaration is to get it from either your team lead or immediate manager. However, if you are unable to get it done from either, you can go for your colleague. But, this is the weakest form of statutory declaration that i don't recommend to anyone, especially for a long employment tenure and more number of companies. Nevertheless, at the end of the day, visa grant does matter and if you are sure your all other documents are strong, then you may go through this route. [email protected]


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Umer.sajjad said:


> Thanks for the candid response. Couple of more questions please
> 
> 1. Can I apply in 189 and when 190 opens up for my occupation in that state I can change my subclass?
> 
> 2. My initial experience is technical side but later on I pursued sales but in the same domain, the category I am applying is 263111 which is Computer Network and software. What do you suggest should I claim only my technical experience and not sales as it would not comply with the category.


hi there, why you would like to change the subclass? If you change them, the point scores may be changed and hence the visa date of effect. Instead, you can choose both 189 and 190 options together in a single EOI. 

As a rule, you should claim your original experience with correct roles and responsibilities. If, however, you worked concurrently on both technical and sales sides, then you may put responsibilities related to technical aspects in the top and sales' accountabilities at the bottom of job description letter. But, you worked only on sales side for the latest tenure, don't claim points for this to be on safe side.


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

sathiyaseelan said:


> the ideal situation for statutory declaration is to get it from either your team lead or immediate manager. However, if you are unable to get it done from either, you can go for your colleague. But, this is the weakest form of statutory declaration that i don't recommend to anyone, especially for a long employment tenure and more number of companies. Nevertheless, at the end of the day, visa grant does matter and if you are sure your all other documents are strong, then you may go through this route. [email protected]


Hi Sathiya

Does the SD neccesarily from immediate manager or anyone whose designation above me ??? 

Also if that manager has left that company and with other organisation, can we capture both the details on SD ??

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

> Does the SD neccesarily from immediate manager or anyone whose designation above me ???


Yes



> Also if that manager has left that company and with other organisation, can we capture both the details on SD ??


Yes


----------



## Santhosh.15 (Nov 16, 2013)

misguided said:


> Yes
> 
> Yes


Hi

Thanks.

Sorry, for the first question again, i can obtain SD from anyone above my level, is that right ??

Thanks

Santhosh


----------



## misguided (Sep 11, 2012)

battulas78 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Yes. Preferably someone you have directly worked under , who knows you and your roles and responsibilities.


----------



## ramabkir (Jan 19, 2014)

Dear Seniors,

Even im planning to apply for PR in Australia and I have the same problem which many people have posted on this forum, i.e. getting reference letter from Company through HR. So the alternative way is to get an affidavit from a senior or line manager on a Stamp paper. Can you please tell me for what value should I buy the stamp paper for, i.e how many rupees?

Your reply will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## dev_aus (Nov 30, 2013)

A Rs 20/- or 50/- would suffice.


----------



## ramabkir (Jan 19, 2014)

dev_aus said:


> A Rs 20/- or 50/- would suffice.


Thanks Dev


----------



## priyagupta (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

There is some very useful information posted here. 

I have some doubts myself. Would really appreciate if someone would take out sometime to clarify.

I want to apply for pr subclass 189. I have two past employers from whom I am supposed to take the reference letter.

1. My director from the first employer has left the job from the previous company I worked for. He will be happy to give a reference though. Would that reference work and would be of substance? If yes, in what format would I need it? - I am guessing it will have to on stamp paper?

2. From my second employer the director could give reference. Does it need to be on company letter head or a plain paper would work?

3. I am not currently working anywhere but doing free lance work for past few months and plan to do that for coming few months as well. I do not have any reference for that as such. Will that affect the application? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nabeel8 (Mar 8, 2014)

Hello Friends, 

I am new to this forum and find it very informational. I have a question and would really appreciate an answer. 

I asked my existing employer to provide a reference letter but they are only willing to provide a service letter without the description of my job. Moreover, it will be signed by the Group Head whose designation will not be reflected on the letter, rather it will only mention 'Authorized Signatory'(on letter where he will sign, it's some kind of protocol). I can ask one of my immediate bosses to for a reference letter but that will not be OK'd by the Chamber of Commerce which apparently is the only institution that does the certification and will only accept the letter signed by the GH mentioned earlier. 
So, to get a true copy certification, I have to go to the Chamber of Commerce which only accepts the GM's signature and the GM is not willing to give a full reference letter with his designation mentioned. Can I get a reference letter from my immediate senior on a company letterhead forward that to the ACS with out a True Copy certicification?

What should I do in this case? Hope I am clear in my question.


----------



## cool0008 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi

im new to this forum. i am planning to submit ACS assessment for which i need reference letters. i got reference letter from my previous employer but my current employer is not providing me with the letter. 

Im working in IBM on contract basis. So im confused if i need to get a statutory declaration from IBM Senior employee? Or from my contracting company?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cool0008 said:


> Hi
> 
> im new to this forum. i am planning to submit ACS assessment for which i need reference letters. i got reference letter from my previous employer but my current employer is not providing me with the letter.
> 
> Im working in IBM on contract basis. So im confused if i need to get a statutory declaration from IBM Senior employee? Or from my contracting company?


you need to offer the reference letter(job description) from your employer who pays you and not the one you have been put for a project. For instance, you may receive pay slips from XYZ pvt ltd but works at a client, called abc pvt ltd for a project, this doesn't mean that you need to get reference letter from abc but from xyz that pays you.


----------



## priyagupta (Feb 26, 2014)

Hi,

Would really appreciate if someone would reply to these queries.

Thank You,
Priyanka



priyagupta said:


> Hi,
> 
> There is some very useful information posted here.
> 
> ...


----------



## cool0008 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for your reply

But my contracting company that is the xyz company is not providing me with the reference letter so now i will have to get a statutory declaration from my senior/manager but they are regular employees of those company i.e.abc company. So now from whom should i obtain the statutory declaration?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cool0008 said:


> Thanks for your reply
> 
> But my contracting company that is the xyz company is not providing me with the reference letter so now i will have to get a statutory declaration from my senior/manager but they are regular employees of those company i.e.abc company. So now from whom should i obtain the statutory declaration?


hello, understand one thing that your company is xyz and as a result, you need to get all letters such as experience letter, offer letter, job description letter, etc on its letterheads only. Which company issued you the job offer letter? If it is xyz, obviously, it also needs to issue you the reference letter too. Just threaten them, or beg them, whatever the way that would work for you. (LOL). if you are unable to get it done on letterhead, you may get statutory declaration on stamp paper and get it signed by your manager who is working in xyz and not in abc. Hope you understand this point clearly.


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

priyagupta said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by priyagupta View Post
> Hi,
> 
> ...


1. yes, on stamp paper, as he left the company already.
2. company's letterhead is the ideal one. if not so, stamp paper but definitely plain paper is a waste.
3. dibp doesn't check whether you currently employed or not. they only check your claim s made in eoi. status of current employment does nothing with your visa as long as you are able to meet minimum threshold points for visa.


----------



## cool0008 (Mar 19, 2014)

My contracting company (abc co.) is not ready to provide me with a reference letter. I spoke to its manager, he said that they dont provide such letters stating the roles and duties though they have provided me with offer letter, pay slips etc.

Now what should i do?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

cool0008 said:


> My contracting company (abc co.) is not ready to provide me with a reference letter. I spoke to its manager, he said that they dont provide such letters stating the roles and duties though they have provided me with offer letter, pay slips etc.
> 
> Now what should i do?


speak to its manager and explain him your situation. tell him clearly that this is vital to get visa grant from australia. If you want to hide your immigration process, you may request him that this letter is mandatory for pursuing some distance/online courses from some universities in australia. Once after submitting this letter, you will be admitted to courses and blah blah... Make him understand the importance of this document. If he is not able to give you anything on letterhead, ask him to sign on the stamp paper where you will define your roles and responsibilities clearly and then get it notarized by a lawyer. simple.


----------



## NAM3181 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi, I am planning to get a referrence letter from my employer but i dont want to disclose to him that it is for visa application. 

What can i say (apart from the online courses etc.) to make it sound like a genuine request?


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

NAM3181 said:


> Hi, I am planning to get a referrence letter from my employer but i dont want to disclose to him that it is for visa application.
> 
> What can i say (apart from the online courses etc.) to make it sound like a genuine request?


You may tell them that you are planning to pursue higher studies in Australia and is planning to submit an application to a famous university to which my letter of job description is mandatory. You may also add a fact that your parents or brother/sister is there with whom you would like to settle down there.

Else, you may tell them that you would like to attned a webinar or register yourself in associations such as IEEE, or any other that are in regards to your profiel. To become a member, you need to submit your current roles adn responsibilities letter etc. 

If you are close to your boss, you may request him to issue you a the letter without discolsing this information to HR manager or anyone else in company. You may keep it secret. I did the same in one company. There is no harm in this.

If you are unable to do so, you may ask your manager to offer your job description letter on stam papaer signing on it.

In short, it all depends on the solution that suits your circumstances.

Cheers!

sathiya


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> speak to its manager and explain him your situation. tell him clearly that this is vital to get visa grant from australia. If you want to hide your immigration process, you may request him that this letter is mandatory for pursuing some distance/online courses from some universities in australia. Once after submitting this letter, you will be admitted to courses and blah blah... Make him understand the importance of this document. If he is not able to give you anything on letterhead, ask him to sign on the stamp paper where you will define your roles and responsibilities clearly and then get it notarized by a lawyer. simple.


Hi dear, want to ask a query.. plz help.

I have assessed my Diploma and 8 yrs 3 months experience against occup of Telecommunications Technician(code 342414) from TRA australia. It is positive although.. but i am confuse whether they will apply some cut off rules such ACS apply deeming rules and cut off 2 years from the gained exp from all candidates.. 
I also sent an email to TRA but reply was not clear.
Can u shed some light on this issue. That will i get all the 15 points for my 8 yrs Experience or not ? Thanks in advance


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

bazidkhan said:


> Hi dear, want to ask a query.. plz help.
> 
> I have assessed my Diploma and 8 yrs 3 months experience against occup of Telecommunications Technician(code 342414) from TRA australia. It is positive although.. but i am confuse whether they will apply some cut off rules such ACS apply deeming rules and cut off 2 years from the gained exp from all candidates..
> I also sent an email to TRA but reply was not clear.
> Can u shed some light on this issue. That will i get all the 15 points for my 8 yrs Experience or not ? Thanks in advance


See, only ACS deducts work experience to tag it skilled and hence you should be glad that all your experience can be used to claim points for. I could virtually see you are jumping in joy after seeing this message..(yes).... So, you will get the maximum points for work experience that is 15...


----------



## bazidkhan (Jan 16, 2014)

sathiyaseelan said:


> See, only ACS deducts work experience to tag it skilled and hence you should be glad that all your experience can be used to claim points for. I could virtually see you are jumping in joy after seeing this message..(yes).... So, you will get the maximum points for work experience that is 15...


Wow thank u so much.. really so glad to hear this. but unfortunately we are facing a delaying visa process now a days.. due to limited visa places left, so we don't know how long after we will get visa grant ?
where as u ppl were so lucky to got fastest visa grant.. So pray for speedy visa grant also.. Once again thanks for prompt response..


----------



## michiru_maeda (Sep 19, 2014)

Dear all,

I'm a Graphic Designer with almost 10 years experience. I had 2 part-time employments in 2008. The first employment was 3 months and the second was 5 months.

Vetassess has declared on their website that they only assess an employment of at least 6 months block. Therefore I'm not asking these previous employers for any references for an assessment. Another thing, Vetassess only asks to mention briefly for jobs held more than 5 years ago.

I saw earlier posts that any documents (such as work references) submitted to Vetassess or an assessment authority have to be submitted to DIBP. 

My questions are:


Since DIBP and Vetassess are different bodies, do I still need to show evidence of employment for the above part-time jobs?
Would it be better if I don't mention about these jobs at all on my CV?

Thank you very much


----------



## arunkrishnamurthy01 (Aug 23, 2015)

*issue with employment reference letter*

HI,

my surname in my employment reference letter (name in company records) differs from my surname in passport by 2 characters will it be a issue for ACS,kindly advise


----------



## biradar22 (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning to apply for ACS. But I cannot get employee reference letter from my employer (TCS).
I came to know that reference letter from colleague can be submitted. 

Could any one please tell me if it should be submitted on plain paper or Bond paper? If bond paper, how much amount bond paper (10,100,200?).
Also what all documents do I need to attach to support the same?
It would be of great help if anyone can suggest me on this.


----------



## Sowhard (Dec 25, 2015)

Dear all,
I am filing for vatassess as financial investment adviser, I have few doubts...
1. My company is not ready to job duties on company letter head so I am going ahead with statutory declaration (affidavit), should the affidavit be a self declaration or third party declaration (one of my colleges). 
2. How many payslips should I submit, all or only last 3 months
3. Can the resume be in any format or is there any precise format.

Reply's will be appreciated.


----------



## poonamjain88 (Jun 15, 2016)

Could anyone please share sample Reference format they submitted on company letter head and got positive assessment?


----------



## auzee_bujji (Jan 25, 2012)

*Getting RRV for extended period without being in Australia*

Hi,

I got my Australian PR in 2012 and been twice to Australia since 2012 for Visa validation purpose. My Initial 5 year Visa period will expire by June 2017. I'm looking for any possibility to extend my visa period without migrating the Australia. 

I'm fine with if any option comes with more fee (equivalent to new PR application charge). 

I dont want to loose the PR at the same time I want to delay my entry further for another 2 years.

I appreciate your insights.


----------



## durgadvis (Nov 22, 2016)

Hey Guys,
I am applying for ACS and I have a similar problem as Roposh. Is designation like Associate engineer level 2 and engineer 2 are ok? in employee reference letter or do i need to have like developer programmer/software engineer etc?. Please help me as soon as possible.

Thanks


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Hi,

I understand this would be a question which has been asked before as well. Somehow I haven't got the right answer what I was looking for. I am not sure though a lot of people would have gone through the similar thought what I had.

Apparently, we need to produce a reference letter and I really don't want to involve the HR at the early stages as this could be lead to a job threat especially when things are not finalized. So, is there any other alternate which I can use in order to fulfill the requirement for the reference letter.

Appreciate your response.


----------



## djthevj (Dec 24, 2016)

Any thoughts ?.


----------



## sabhand (Jan 19, 2017)

rAussie said:


> You may say that you would like to apply for some certification, relevant to your job.
> I tried the same and was successful in getting it, however the letter stated "For XXX Certification Purpose" on it.


did anything go wrong as your employment letter is stating "For XXX Certification Purpose on it"?


----------



## anandsai (Feb 1, 2017)

*# of exp. letters for the same company*

Hi All, I worked in 4 companies wherein I spent 7.5 years in the 2nd company and moved to 3 different companies and now I have come back to the same company where I spent most of my tenure. In this case, should I break my experience letters into two pieces the one from previous tenure and for the current one. Please advise. thanks in advance.


----------



## ankur2786 (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello,

If anyone can guide me with Sample Employment Reference Letter and to whom this letter should be attested or Signed?

Thanks


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hello all,

I got results from PTE and planning to apply for ACS. Please help me to clear my doubts. 


I am basically from India and from last 6 months working on Work Permit in Canada. 

I have very specific questions. I would appreciate if someone can provide answers -

1. I finished my Diploma 3 yrs after 12th and then BEngg(after diploma). Do I need to Notarize every copy of my transcripts and experience letters?

2. My wife did 12th, 3 years B.Sc. degree in Mathematics and then 3 years of MCA. Now she has total exact 4 years of experience. Will I be getting extra 5 points for spouse?

3. Do i need to apply separately for ACS for my wife and myself or only 1 application for both?

4. My wife's name was different before marriage and in all educational docs its her previous name whereas in all 4 years employment history and passport her name after marriage is mentioned. Marriage certificate from India only shows her first name and initial letter for her surname before marriage. How to resolve this issue of two different names?

5. I worked for Wipro in India at 3 different locations and 2 different projects. Is it ok if i get 1 job description from my 1 of the manager for all 4 years for all 3 locations? My 2nd manager is ready to give me such letter for my whole tenure even i didn't work for him for all 4 years but he knows that i was in Wipro for all those 4 years.

Waiting for your reply.

Regards.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All,

I have just started following this forum. 

Have arranged SD from Sr Colleague. Plus have already filed ACS evaluation few weeks back. 
I have payslips, Form 16, Joining letters, Releaving letters with me.

Will this be good enough even at Lodge stage. I understood same documents are to be reproduced at that time too. Any thing else can be done to make case better. Do we need to file for ACS again?

Applying for Software Engineer 12+ years experience.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have just started following this forum.
> 
> ...


Along with the ACS, can you also try getting a HR letter for those roles. I have seen in many cases that HR requests for the RnR if they are unable to find them in their system and would require your manager to provide an approval to give you a letter. The more support documents you have the better, is what I came to know in the forum


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Along with the ACS, can you also try getting a HR letter for those roles. I have seen in many cases that HR requests for the RnR if they are unable to find them in their system and would require your manager to provide an approval to give you a letter. The more support documents you have the better, is what I came to know in the forum


Thanks, i could try that but not sure if all the content of SD would be possible, bacause of company policy not to reveal client project details.

Also do you think latest SD would have to be redone at the time of lodegment. 
To accomodate for expereince gained post acessment?

Does adding Business Cards of the refree add value?

Ravi/Newbenz your views please?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Thanks, i could try that but not sure if all the content of SD would be possible, bacause of company policy not to reveal client project details.
> 
> Also do you think latest SD would have to be redone at the time of lodegment.
> To accomodate for expereince gained post acessment?
> ...


IN general no where we reveal the client project details. We can generalize the stuff. My company gives separate documents addressed to the relevant parties. Like ACS, DIBP etc. SO I will get a latest later which confirms that I am still in the same company and same role with the same responsibilities.

In your case, you don't need to do the SD again you can submit the same. To support the claim, you would have to provide the latest payslips and if you have the recent PF passbook entries that should be fine.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Along with the ACS, can you also try getting a HR letter for those roles. I have seen in many cases that HR requests for the RnR if they are unable to find them in their system and would require your manager to provide an approval to give you a letter. The more support documents you have the better, is what I came to know in the forum


Sorry for being dumb but what is RnR  ?
I am also gathering these SDs from previous colleagues so trying to be extra careful .

Thanks.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> Sorry for being dumb but what is RnR  ?
> I am also gathering these SDs from previous colleagues so trying to be extra careful .
> 
> Thanks.


RnR == Roles and responsibilities

These should closely match with the occupation chosen by you.


----------



## opto (Jan 23, 2017)

Guys I posted this elsewhere but did not get any response.

I am applying to Engineers Australia for an assessment and have an CDR episode from my PhD work. Would it ok to show them my recommendation letter instead of a job description letter?

The recommendation letter clearly states (in bullet points) my job responsibilities etc, and it is on a offical letterhead written by my professor.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

opto said:


> Guys I posted this elsewhere but did not get any response.
> 
> I am applying to Engineers Australia for an assessment and have an CDR episode from my PhD work. Would it ok to show them my recommendation letter instead of a job description letter?
> 
> The recommendation letter clearly states (in bullet points) my job responsibilities etc, and it is on a offical letterhead written by my professor.


4. Employment
Applicants are required to provide documentary
evidence of work experience. If the reference is not
in the English language, both translation and original
language documents must be provided. All
translations must be carried out by an authorised
translator

4.1 Standard Competency Demonstration Report
Assessment:
Applicants who have claimed engineering employment
for more than 12 months or have based their career
episode upon professional experience must provide a
reference letter from the employer (reference letter on
official company letterhead, stating your title/position,
commencement and termination dates of employment,
signed and dated by the author).
4.2 Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment:
Applicants seeking a relevant skilled employment
assessment, must provide both primary and
secondary documentary evidence. Refer to Section D
for further details



https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/2017-08/MSA Booklet August 2017.pdf


----------

